# php shell_exec



## Dimenson (6. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe 2 Server, ein Server mit Debian 6 und Plesk. Bei den anderen Server weiß ich leider nicht welches Linux installiert. Ich weiß bloß das Confixx installiert ist.

Ich habe das Problem das ich versuche mit php shell_exec einen find Befehl ausführen möchte. Das funktioniert au den Debian 6 Plesk problemlos. Bei den anderen Server funktioniert das nicht.

Der Befehl:
ls -l
funktioniert auf beiden Server

Der Befehl:
find / -name php
funktioniert nur auf den Debian Server.
Auf den anderen Server bekomme ich keinen Output zurück und mit der Angabe in php :
error_reporting(E_ALL);

bekomme ich ebenfalls keine Meldung.

Hat da jemand einen Tipp für mich ?

Gruß

Dennis

Bel


----------



## mike-pretzlaw (6. November 2012)

Klappts denn, wenn Du per SSH drauf gehst und es händisch ausführst?


----------



## para_noid (7. November 2012)

Was kommt denn auf Server2 mit phpinfo()?

Ich hab shell_exec noch nie benutzt, würde aber in dem Fall einfach mal _which find_ oder _type find_ darüber probieren, letzteres gibt dir im negativem Fall wenigstens zurück, dass es das Kommando nicht gibt. Kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen dass dem so ist...

Könnte es nicht auch sein, dass das Kommando auf Server2 einfach länger braucht als PHP gewillt ist, zu warten (execution time)? Vielleicht testweise nur ein kleines Verzeichnis nehmen? Sorry, kann echt nur spekulieren...


----------



## Dimenson (8. November 2012)

Hallo,

leider habe ich auf den 2. Server keinen SSH Zugang.

Ich werde mal wich find oder type find mir mal genauer anschauen. Ein Timeout bei php kann ich mir weniger vorstellen, in der Regel ist der nämlich auf 30 Sekunden eingestellt. Die Ausführung der php geht ziemlich flott.  Ich habe auch schon versucht den find Befehl ohne Pfad Angabe durchzuführen. Scheitert aber genauso.

Habe aber das Problem bereits umgangen. Werde aber dennoch mal das ausprobieren sobald ich wieder Zeit habe.


----------

